# Ecran IBOOK G4 reste noir au démarrage



## prorel05 (4 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Voilà mon probléme, j’ai donné un IBOOK G4 à ma fille qui s’en est servi mais la l’écran au demarrage reste noir, on entend l’ibook  tourner mais c’est tout. La j’ai voulu avec le powerbook faire un relais des deux en firewire.

Ca fonctionne le disque est monte sur le POWERBOOK il est ok

Mais l’écran chose etrange c’est eclairé de toutes les couleurs du gris au rouge au vert au bleu etc en boucle du coup j’ai essayé de redemarer mais rien pas d’ecran  le disque tourne c’est tout.

Je sais pas quoi tester ou faire si vous avez une idée Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Invité (4 Octobre 2015)

Faudrait tester avec un écran externe.
Ce qui suppose d'avoir un adaptateur "Mini VGA/VGA" ce qui n'est pas aisé à trouver à l'heure actuelle…


----------



## prorel05 (4 Octobre 2015)

Invité a dit:


> Faudrait tester avec un écran externe.
> Ce qui suppose d'avoir un adaptateur "Mini VGA/VGA" ce qui n'est pas aisé à trouver à l'heure actuelle…


ok mais comment faire si j'en trouve un ? merci


----------



## melaure (7 Octobre 2015)

Il y a quand même de grandes chances que ce soit encore le problème des soudures de la Radéon ... si c'est le cas on aura rien sur l'écran externe ...


----------



## Invité (7 Octobre 2015)

melaure a dit:


> Il y a quand même de grandes chances que ce soit encore le problème des soudures de la Radéon ... si c'est le cas on aura rien sur l'écran externe ...



Oui, et ça confortera l'idée que c'est mort…


----------

